# Herschel Walker: Still workout?



## hoppie (Jan 23, 2011)

Does he have another year of eligibility? This should put a rest to every time someone labels a player as the next Herschel. Nobody is ever going to be like this guy. Oh forgot to mention he is 48 in this picture.


----------



## lab (Jan 23, 2011)

He's a freak, in a good way.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 23, 2011)

i heard some where he might get into sum MMA?!?!


----------



## jwea89 (Jan 23, 2011)

hes already been in some mma fights


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 23, 2011)

He's won a couple of pro MMA fights. One of the commentators said Walker earned a black belt in tae kwon do while in college.
In the fight I watched he was scary fast for 48, or 28 for that matter.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 23, 2011)

He's a freak!


----------



## maker4life (Jan 23, 2011)

freak  of nature , no doubt !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2011)

Walker is a freak!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSsgbMpD_fw


----------



## chadair (Jan 24, 2011)

which Hershel is that?


----------



## hoppie (Jan 24, 2011)

chadair said:


> which Hershel is that?



Low blow


----------



## T Woods (Jan 24, 2011)

hoppie said:


> Low blow



Was funny though.


----------



## hoppie (Jan 24, 2011)

But do you blame the guy? One personality would not be enough for a guy that big.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 24, 2011)

chadair said:


> which Hershel is that?



id be willing to bet you wouldnt ask Herschel that in person


----------



## chadair (Jan 24, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> id be willing to bet you wouldnt ask Herschel that in person



if i did ask em, I'd be hopin it was the Hershel with a personality


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2011)

Apollo Creed's brother.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Jan 24, 2011)

im tellin u man some guys no matter the age are sick athletes one of my buddies played for the bills at rb in the 80s for 9 years. Robb Riddeck he still trains muay thai with me and has fought a time or two guy hits scary hard for 50


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 29, 2011)

The old man scored another TKO victory tonight.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is crappy video and sound of the fight. 

http://leatherhelmetblog.com/2011-articles/january/herschel-fight-video.html


----------



## bigfeet (Jan 30, 2011)

Is he still on the uga payroll or did they pay it off?


----------

